# Triever



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

awwwww, what a handsome boy!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow- he was truly gorgeous!


----------



## tcww (Oct 3, 2007)

His previous owners also had a six-year old Lab they wanted euthanized for the same reason. He got adopted, too.

They also had a five-year old boy, and if I were him, I'd be worried!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He truly is a beautiful dog. Bless you for giving him a loving home. I'm sure he's giving Murphy tips for keeping you in line!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a beautiful boy Triever is. He will jump in and give his advice to Murphy when he feels he needs to.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a gorgeous boy he was. Thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## tcww (Oct 3, 2007)

Hooch:

You were up late!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

What a lovely boy it makes your wonder what is up with people wanting to do that to such a wonderful dog.
Thanks for giving him a second chance in life.

Maggie


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Triever was such a stunning golden. Thank you for taking him in and giving him the best years of his life.


----------



## tcww (Oct 3, 2007)

When we adopted him he was 30 pounds overweight. Had to put him on a serious diet and exercise plan.

Now if I would only do the same for myself!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

tcww said:


> When we adopted him he was 30 pounds overweight. Had to put him on a serious diet and exercise plan.
> 
> Now if I would only do the same for myself!


I don't think we take care of ourselves as well as we take care of our dogs! LOL.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Some people! Still i am sure he had a wonderful life with you - he looked such a handsome boy


----------



## tcww (Oct 3, 2007)

Murphy has posted a number of "Uncle Triever's" pictures on his web site.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

How lucky he was to have you adopt him that beautiful boy. We never forget them never stop loving them.


----------

